# Which Vw chassis was or is the best all around?



## euro4-DoOr (Apr 9, 2004)

which chassis that vw made is the best and why? Looking for reliablity, exterior, interior, hp, how many were sold stuff like that








***Give your opinions also***


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: Which Vw chassis was or is the best all around? (euro4-DoOr)*

*M K 1*
Lightweight, nimble, quick, inexpensive.


----------



## CQ DX (Jan 2, 2005)

*Re: Which Vw chassis was or is the best all around? (euro4-DoOr)*

Mark 4 all the way. More solid and reinforced than previous incarnations. But alas... HEAVIER!


----------



## lazydog108 (May 18, 2004)

*Re: Which Vw chassis was or is the best all around? (CQ DX)*

If we're talking about chassis, then it should be a question of A1, A2, A3, A4. All this mark junk is about body style. That said, I second the A1 statement. Not only is it the lightest platform to begin with, but you can swap just about any of the new engines into it...


----------



## ABA Jetta II (Aug 19, 2002)

*Re: Which Vw chassis was or is the best all around? (CQ DX)*

As someones signature on here said..
" 92 was the last year volkswagen made cars "


----------



## Tristan (Aug 2, 2001)

*Re: Which Vw chassis was or is the best all around? (lazydog108)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lazydog108* »_If we're talking about chassis, then it should be a question of A1, A2, A3, A4. All this mark junk is about body style. That said, I second the A1 statement. Not only is it the lightest platform to begin with, but you can swap just about any of the new engines into it...

Erm I dunno weight isn't EVRYTHING. I think the subframe setup on the A2 golf's was a signifigant improvement over the a1s..enough to counter the extra weight of the a2.


----------



## dmband0041 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: Which Vw chassis was or is the best all around? (ABD Jetta II)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABD Jetta II* »_As someones signature on here said..
" 92 was the last year volkswagen made cars "









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif although i'd like to stretch it to 93


----------



## haydar (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: Which Vw chassis was or is the best all around? (CQ DX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CQ DX* »_Mark 4 all the way. More solid and reinforced than previous incarnations. But alas... HEAVIER!

my vote goes to mk4 as well: golf, bettle, TT etc etc..


----------



## shftat6 (Oct 9, 2000)

*Re: Which Vw chassis was or is the best all around? (CQ DX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CQ DX* »_Mark 4 all the way. More solid and reinforced than previous incarnations. But alas... HEAVIER!

Heavier and uglier, which is exactly why I wouldn't pick them. 
92 16v GTi...even purely stock I think it was the best GTi all around.


----------



## 1Point8TDan (Sep 4, 2003)

*Re: Which Vw chassis was or is the best all around? (euro4-DoOr)*

I choose the Mk5 after test driving the A3 2.0T. The Mk4 never really gave me a reason to upgrade the Mk3. From what I hear about the new GTI, it gets you all excited.


----------



## vanaguy (Oct 18, 2002)

*Re: Which Vw chassis was or is the best all around? (euro4-DoOr)*

Uh, why isn't the T1 an option?


----------



## Aw614 (May 9, 2001)

*Re: Which Vw chassis was or is the best all around? (vanaguy)*

MKI, for the transverse, plus IMO, a MKII felt heavy enough for me. I drove a few, maybe b/c they were 8v's it made a difference? Plus for some reason while I like the MKII, it doesn't appeal to me as much as a MKI does. 
As for other chassis, I really like the B2, it had the audi 4000, URQ, coupe GT, quantum, etc. plus it can fit a lot of engines too.


----------



## AKADriver (Nov 20, 2001)

*Re: Which Vw chassis was or is the best all around? (euro4-DoOr)*

Air.
Cooled.
Beetle.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
From its roots as the simple people's car of the 1930s to the stylish Karmann Ghia, the rugged Kubelwagen, and the floorpan for hundreds of kit cars, no VW chassis has ever gotten that much varied use.
The B2 chassis would definitely be second. It's almost hard to believe the VW Fox and the Audi Sport Quattro sat on the same basic framework.


----------



## Goldice (May 3, 2004)

*Re: Which Vw chassis was or is the best all around? (AKADriver)*

A1!!!
Sciroccos








Just google Doug T. and check his autocross record


----------



## THE KILLER RABBIT (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: Which Vw chassis was or is the best all around? (Goldice)*

umm i'd have to bet whatever chassis the classic beetle was made on...lets see how may million were made????


----------



## stock60 (Jan 16, 2002)

*Re: Which Vw chassis was or is the best all around? (Goldice)*

none of the above
the mutant corrado chassis


----------



## lazydog108 (May 18, 2004)

*Re: Which Vw chassis was or is the best all around? (stock60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stock60* »_none of the above
the mutant corrado chassis









Isn't the Corrado based on the A3 platform?


----------



## AudiVwMeister (Oct 22, 2002)

*Re: Which Vw chassis was or is the best all around? (AKADriver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AKADriver* »_Air.
Cooled.
Beetle.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
From its roots as the simple people's car of the 1930s to the stylish Karmann Ghia, the rugged Kubelwagen, and the floorpan for hundreds of kit cars, no VW chassis has ever gotten that much varied use.
The B2 chassis would definitely be second. It's almost hard to believe the VW Fox and the Audi Sport Quattro sat on the same basic framework.

what he said.


----------



## stock60 (Jan 16, 2002)

*Re: Which Vw chassis was or is the best all around? (lazydog108)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lazydog108* »_Isn't the Corrado based on the A3 platform?

no, iirc it's mostly a2 with a little bit of passat.


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: Which Vw chassis was or is the best all around? (euro4-DoOr)*

MK2, duh!


----------



## Lumbergh (Sep 4, 2003)

*Re: Which Vw chassis was or is the best all around? (euro4-DoOr)*

'Mk' vehicles are not the best, nor only, chassis Volkswagen has produced. Without recent entrants to vote on like the Phaeton and Touareg, this poll is rubbish. Unless you just want a comparison of Golfs and Jettas. Funny that the Mk2 is beating the MkV.
When will people wake up?


----------



## a2a4raddo (Aug 14, 2001)

*Re: Which Vw chassis was or is the best all around? (lazydog108)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lazydog108* »_
Isn't the Corrado based on the A3 platform?

Corrado SLC is an MK2.5 like the R32 is an MK4.5.
reinforced A2 chasis with MK3 suspension. 

anyhow, my vote goes to the A1(modded of course). its the lightest.


----------



## Frog (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: Which Vw chassis was or is the best all around? (ABD Jetta II)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABD Jetta II* »_As someones signature on here said..
" 92 was the last year volkswagen made cars "









That would be me. So very true http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sand_man (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: Which Vw chassis was or is the best all around? (euro4-DoOr)*

I voted MK2...I've always wanted a MK2 GTI! Still on my short list! If I had it to do over again, I would have skipped the whole MKIV thing and just bought the best MK2 that I could find. Oh well, the lack of overall performance satisfaction with the MKIV is what brought me to the 930...can't change history, now.


----------



## Uk in NY (Aug 31, 2004)

*Re: Which Vw chassis was or is the best all around? (euro4-DoOr)*

I had a friend who had a last edition 92 A2, forest green with option BBS RS' rims.
Seemed like a great overall package to me. So I will go with that.
Stock My mk4 handled well, but i wouldn't say it was amazing...
with coilovers it is a whole lot better.


----------



## spoonie (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: Which Vw chassis was or is the best all around? (Uk in NY)*

the mk5 chassis is far and away the best of the bunch. sure, its no go-kart like the mk1 or mk2 - but it actually has suspension travel, a real rear suspension design (welcome to 1988!







)and the car rotates well out of the box. on top of that, the ride is actually comfortable instead of pounding like any mk1, or any mk2 with even a hint of performance suspension.
these opinions are based on my time behind the wheel of a 1.6fsi golf, and a 2.0T gti.
now, if it wasnt so generic looking.....










_Modified by spoonie at 5:34 AM 7-29-2005_


----------



## vajetta (Jan 22, 2005)

*Re: Which Vw chassis was or is the best all around? (spoonie)*

MKV


----------



## ceas.. (Jun 27, 2003)

*Re: Which Vw chassis was or is the best all around? (vajetta)*

Air cooled = #1. 
When will the chavs making these polls realize there is more to VW than their Jettas and Golfs?


----------



## onebadbug (Dec 21, 2002)

*Re: Which Vw chassis was or is the best all around? (ceas..)*



ceas.. said:


> Air cooled = #1.
> QUOTE]
> I agree. It doesn't even need a body to be driven. Wish I had a pic handy.


----------



## VdubChaos (Jul 30, 2004)

*Re: Which Vw chassis was or is the best all around? (onebadbug)*

Those are not the only chassis VW made......and everyone has a deffinition of the best.
For me, its neither of them.....as I can't fit my kids in the back of 1 (with me sitting in front).


----------



## Kritter (Jun 7, 2001)

*Re: Which Vw chassis was or is the best all around? (shftat6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shftat6* »_Heavier and uglier, which is exactly why I wouldn't pick them. 
92 16v GTi...even purely stock I think it was the best GTi all around. 


Amen to that. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Aw614 (May 9, 2001)

*Re: Which Vw chassis was or is the best all around? (AKADriver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AKADriver* »_
The B2 chassis would definitely be second. It's almost hard to believe the VW Fox and the Audi Sport Quattro sat on the same basic framework.

its the quantum, fox was the BX similar to the B1. But there was a fox rally car with a syncro drivetrain (quattro).


----------



## Big M (Feb 10, 2002)

The A4 is the sturdiest platform, and it can really go farther than the rest of the choices if you build the right car around it. The Mk4 just wasn't that car.


----------



## vanaguy (Oct 18, 2002)

*Re: Which Vw chassis was or is the best all around? (onebadbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *onebadbug* »_


ceas.. said:


> Air cooled = #1.
> QUOTE]
> I agree. It doesn't even need a body to be driven. Wish I had a pic handy.






ceas.. said:


> There ya go:


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

*Re: Which Vw chassis was or is the best all around? (vanaguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vanaguy* »_
There ya go:









Have you ever seen that episode of 'Automobiles' from the History Channel? There's video of a guy (engineer?) driving one through a field. I know that's not good for long-term use, as the Beetle had alot of it's strength in the body. (which bolted to the floorpan) I've been able to do so much with them, on and off road, that it's still my favorite. Tail heavy is where it's at!








As far as the water-cooled cars go, I think my favorite is the MkII. I've owned all of them except a MkIV. I passed on that one. I have yet to drive a MkV, as I'm waiting to drive the new GTi when it arrives.







Although there is a nice looking R32 at my dealer's lot. I may stop by there after work. ($27,500 though







)


----------



## racerx138 (Jun 11, 1999)

The Mk2 was perfect in every way. Not to big not to small. Corrado came from it. Lots of love. 
I Think that chassis will be the beetle equivalient at some point in time. If the Ak5 is as good. it could be as good. It looks good. But only time will tell.


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: Which Vw chassis was or is the best all around? (a2a4raddo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a2a4raddo* »_
Corrado SLC is an MK2.5 like the R32 is an MK4.5.


R32 is a TTq MKIV chassis - through and through - nothing updated over the original which was available as a 2000 MY in Europe. It's not a MK4.5 by any means.


----------



## a2a4raddo (Aug 14, 2001)

*Re: Which Vw chassis was or is the best all around? ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
R32 is a TTq MKIV chassis - through and through - nothing updated over the original which was available as a 2000 MY in Europe. It's not a MK4.5 by any means.


from what i've read, the r32 was dubbed the MK4.5 because it has MK4 Chasis with MK5 IRS.


----------



## 1badMKIrocco (Jan 18, 2002)

*Re: Which Vw chassis was or is the best all around? (ABD Jetta II)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABD Jetta II* »_As someones signature on here said..
" 92 was the last year volkswagen made cars "









and '88 was the last year for North America, the 89-92 Mexico cars aren't as high of quality as the Westmoreland ones.


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: Which Vw chassis was or is the best all around? (a2a4raddo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a2a4raddo* »_

from what i've read, the r32 was dubbed the MK4.5 because it has MK4 Chasis with MK5 IRS. 

Don't know where you read that but that is 100% WRONG. It has the same exact rear suspension as the TTQ. The design and execution of the parts are identical. You can swap them back and forth. There are differences in shocks and springs between the two and possibly sway bars, but that is meaningless. It in no way resembles the MKV rear independent suspension at all. In fact the rear aftermarket sway bar that H&R makes is the same for a TTq and an R32. Same with KW coilovers - with the difference being only the front spring rates - which are stiffer for the R32 and the same as the TTVR6.


----------



## Jettavr666 (Dec 5, 2000)

*Re: Which Vw chassis was or is the best all around? ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_R32 is a TTq MKIV chassis - through and through - nothing updated over the original which was available as a 2000 MY in Europe. It's not a MK4.5 by any means.

not true, the MKIV IRS is nothing like the MKV IRS.


----------



## a2a4raddo (Aug 14, 2001)

*Re: Which Vw chassis was or is the best all around? ([email protected])*

good to know, thanx for informing me. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: Which Vw chassis was or is the best all around? (Jettavr666)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jettavr666* »_
not true, the MKIV IRS is nothing like the MKV IRS. 

That's exactly what I said


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: Which Vw chassis was or is the best all around? (a2a4raddo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a2a4raddo* »_good to know, thanx for informing me. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

No problem. In fact what is even more curious is that the R32 has the same control arms as the original TT's - which are often referred to as MKI Control Arms. When the TT suspension recall happened - different control arms were fitted to the TT. MKI control arms are highly sought after because they have a smaller diameter and therefore firmer bushing in the front of the control arm compared to the MKII or Recall arms. Now that we know this - we can put the R32 control arms on our TT's and regain the steering sharpness


----------



## Big M (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: Which Vw chassis was or is the best all around? ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
No problem. In fact what is even more curious is that the R32 has the same control arms as the original TT's - which are often referred to as MKI Control Arms. When the TT suspension recall happened - different control arms were fitted to the TT. MKI control arms are highly sought after because they have a smaller diameter and therefore firmer bushing in the front of the control arm compared to the MKII or Recall arms. Now that we know this - we can put the R32 control arms on our TT's and regain the steering sharpness









Why did they recall them?


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: Which Vw chassis was or is the best all around? (Big M)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Big M* »_Why did they recall them?

The truth? Because idiots were braking while cornering too fast and the car was swapping ends. Audi didn't want another unintended acceleration debacle - so they changed the suspension to be more communicative at the limits. It was a voluntary recall but everyone but the most hardcore enthusiasts did the recall and ANY car that came in as Certified pre-owned had it done. ESP was also added as an option $500 part of the recall - but very few paid to have this retrofitted.


----------



## UTAmex (Jul 11, 2005)

*Re: Which Vw chassis was or is the best all around? (euro4-DoOr)*

man, you guys are idiots. The best chassis is the latest one. 
duh.


----------



## SpeedyD (Jun 9, 1999)

*Re: Which Vw chassis was or is the best all around? (UTAmex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UTAmex* »_man, you guys are idiots. The best chassis is the latest one. 
duh.









Never driven an A2, eh?







duh.


----------



## OZ jetta (Oct 5, 2002)

*Re: Which Vw chassis was or is the best all around? (euro4-DoOr)*

i voted A2, i do have an A3 golf and i must admit they are more refined. Though not as fun as the A2 in the performance handling department. The A2 jetta i have is more of a drivers car, and has better road feel. Though the 2.0l in the A3 golf is very torquey and easy to drive around town in, and over all the body is tighter. But i must say the A2 jetta's and golfs is what comes to mind when i think of what VW is all about.


----------



## Dubai Vol (Jan 8, 2002)

*Re: Which Vw chassis was or is the best all around? (OZ jetta)*

For those of you who haven't driven one yet, you'll be glad to know that the Golf 5 is really, really good. Feels light and nimble, with well-tuned suspension even on the standard 1.6 FSi I rented for a week last year.
My sig may even have to be updated....


----------



## Jettavr666 (Dec 5, 2000)

*Re: Which Vw chassis was or is the best all around? (Dubai Vol)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dubai Vol* »_For those of you who haven't driven one yet, you'll be glad to know that the Golf 5 is really, really good. Feels light and nimble, with well-tuned suspension even on the standard 1.6 FSi I rented for a week last year.
My sig may even have to be updated....

I tend to agree, I havent dribven it in golf form yet, but I have driven the MKV chassis in Audi A3, and MKV Jetta form. Its so much more composed than any of the previous golf chassis, and the rear end is actually active without being scary, like they can get when you add a big rear sway bar to the old torsion beam rears. 
The A2's are great fun, but there out classed today. Also they seriously lack rigidity, really stiff suspensions start to wreak havoc on the body shell.


----------



## Impeccable (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: Which Vw chassis was or is the best all around? (Jettavr666)*

The VW Taro Id would actually start in the morning


----------



## VegasJetta (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: Which Vw chassis was or is the best all around? (Lumbergh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lumbergh* »_ Funny that the Mk2 is beating the MkV.
When will people wake up?

beating? how about eliminating? destroying? PWNING?
we all know the truth.. mk2 ownage..


----------



## vwtoys (Mar 31, 1999)

*Re: Which Vw chassis was or is the best all around? (VegasJetta)*

Mk2 GTI with the 2.0 16v! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## UTAmex (Jul 11, 2005)

*Re: Which Vw chassis was or is the best all around? (VegasJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VegasJetta* »_beating? how about eliminating? destroying? PWNING?
we all know the truth.. mk2 ownage..

we all know that the mk2 is everyones favorite chassis. Thats about it.
The mk5 is stonger pound for pound and it will outperform all the other chassis in everything.


----------



## boosted b5 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Which Vw chassis was or is the best all around? (stock60)*

MK2 with a VR-T... and yes the corrado is a MK2 chassis, with a smaller version of the B3 passat dash(width)..1995 was the last year vw produced a car....but we saw its demise in the US in late 1993. with the corrado. mk3/mk4/mk5 http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif no heart in those cars. sure they have good engines. but there is nothing like driving a mk2 gti on a tight suspension with some 15's and sticky tires with some balls to move it along


----------



## boosted b5 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Which Vw chassis was or is the best all around? (boosted b5)*

ive driven mk3 VR-T's mk3 with a BBM stage 2 charger on a 2L sitting on H&R PCS coilovers. mk1s although handle excellent, i think the mk2 is more tossable..i had an 89 gli with a 2035cc, ported big valve head, 50mm intake mani..etc. and my GTi VR still pulled alot harder and was quicker all around with only and exhaust.... all in all i say the MK2 golf/jetta is/was the best chassis ever produced by volkswagen, made in wolfsburg/ penn. or mexico doesnt matter all the same parts were used...only reason vw built and still builds in mexico is because the old beetle plant is there and its much larger and it allows vw to produce the amount of cars our side of the world demands. qualty is all the same. id say my 91 gti was more sound than my 89 gli that was built in west germany.


----------



## gltuner (Oct 7, 2004)

mkIII
A tad heavier than the mkII, about the same amount of power, but overall, still carries the heritage of what VW was; small, inexpensive econo cars.


----------



## jimmy8v (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: (gltuner)*

I've got both a mk1 and mk2 and driven all the rest. Including mk5 gti and r32(we shall exclude the mk3 even in vr6 guise, because it's never going to touch the others). I still feel with some modifications in the right places the mk1 will win. Obviously only to a degree, but you can work around the mk1's rigidity issues, and once sorted it is better than a mk2 with the same work. However out the box the mk2 was and still is better, which is why it's my daily driver. But some decent coilovers, braces and a bit of welding will make the mk1 something very very special in corners, and 200bhp(@wheels) and 750kg compliment this chassis very well indeed. Point to point on good(bendy) roads i'd always go for a mk1. However the aerodynamics leave a great deal to be desired, but then this is a debate about chassis' is it not? And if the aerodynamics prove to be such a great problem, get a rocco. 
I think the question needs to be clarified, with or without modification. 
Also, one needs to remember that all standard mk1's are very likely to be running on tired, fatigued chassis and shocks, at least more so than a mk2. And it's very difficult to draw an accurate comparison with two different modified cars. But im still going to go mk1.


----------



## vajetta (Jan 22, 2005)

*Re: Which Vw chassis was or is the best all around? (euro4-DoOr)*

if you voted MKII check out my sig


----------



## madeyeman (Nov 29, 2004)

*Re: Which Vw chassis was or is the best all around? (TRiAD)*

BUMP http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## spoonie (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: (jimmy8v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jimmy8v* »_I've got both a mk1 and mk2 and driven all the rest. Including mk5 gti and r32(we shall exclude the mk3 even in vr6 guise, because it's never going to touch the others). I still feel with some modifications in the right places the mk1 will win. Obviously only to a degree, but you can work around the mk1's rigidity issues, and once sorted it is better than a mk2 with the same work. However out the box the mk2 was and still is better, which is why it's my daily driver. But some decent coilovers, braces and a bit of welding will make the mk1 something very very special in corners, and 200bhp(@wheels) and 750kg compliment this chassis very well indeed. Point to point on good(bendy) roads i'd always go for a mk1. However the aerodynamics leave a great deal to be desired, but then this is a debate about chassis' is it not? And if the aerodynamics prove to be such a great problem, get a rocco. 
I think the question needs to be clarified, with or without modification. 
Also, one needs to remember that all standard mk1's are very likely to be running on tired, fatigued chassis and shocks, at least more so than a mk2. And it's very difficult to draw an accurate comparison with two different modified cars. But im still going to go mk1. 

clarification is indeed required. stock for stock, the mk5 is the best handling vs comfort. i dont think anyone here can debate that - and if you are here to debate it i'm not listening








as i stated in my previous post, the days of uber-light cars from big manufacturers are few and far between (miata, elise - is that even considered big? (proton)). 
yes, we can go on all day about how great the mk1 and mk2 chassis were. the mk1 had no suspension travel. it was like driving a rock. some people like that. the mk2 was a little more compliant and heavier, and STOCK the handling was nothing to write home about. the mk3 was worse. the mk4 was, and is, terrible (save a couple of examples in the r32, the 337 and the 20th AE).
for pure "i just bought it, go drive it" my opinion stands that the mk5, be it in GTi form or 1.6FSi, out drives, out comforts, out-rotates and is just more livable day to day than any mk1/2/3/4 chassis car preceding it.
my opinion of a good chassis is one that can handle. re: lapping, solo1 and autocross. fact is, if you get one that's very well set up out of the box, you'll only do better w/ modding it. i dont remember seeing any mk1 rabbits or mk2 jettas kicking ANY kind of ass autocrossing STOCK. (heh, or my mk3 vr, for that matter, when it was stock..ICKY).
~spoonie
edit: i'll say it again - spend a good bit of time behind the mk5 golf or gti before condemning it and just blinding saying "Mk1! mk2!!"


_Modified by spoonie at 5:44 PM 8-3-2005_


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (spoonie)*

I've owned all generations of the "A" platform cars and have to say that the only one that did anything for me stock was my TTq with the original non-recall suspension. In fact - my 92 Jetta GLI was the biggest disappointment of them all as I owned after owning all the others. My MKII Scirocco was my favorite - but it had alot of shortcomings as well. So i'd have to vote MKIV - but it's not really a VW MKIV........


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2005)

MK1, go cart handling, coolest style too.


----------



## rob_98cabby (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: Which Vw chassis was or is the best all around? (CQ DX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CQ DX* »_But alas... HEAVIER!

THIS WOULD MAKE IT WORSE THAN WOULDN'T? I SAY MK2 DUE TO LIGHTER AND STILL HAD GOOD PERFORMANCE AND DEPENDABILITY


----------



## JETwagen (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: Which Vw chassis was or is the best all around? (euro4-DoOr)*

It depends on what you want out of the car:
All out Performance: *Mk1 with later, larger engine.*
Performance with part time comfort: *Mk2 with later, larger engine.*
Comfort with part time performance: *Mk3 thru Mk5 with turbo and/or VR6*
All out Comfort: *Mk4 or Mk5*
Style: *Choose whatever car you like.*
From what I've seen, parts availability is as follows:
*Mk1*: Unless you're talking rabbits or parts shared with rabbits, used parts will be hard to come by. Aftermarket seams to have moved on from this chassis for the most part.
*Mk2*: Lots of possibilities for used parts. Aftermarket is still selling for this chassis.
*Mk3*: Many of these cars are still on the road, so used parts could be scarce for now, but will increase as more cars crash or just tossed. Aftermarket is readily available for this chassis with some new items every now and then.
*Mk4*: Same situation as Mk3's. Aftermarket still has new items being developed.
*Mk5*: Still in it's infincy, time will tell how it compares.
US Market for A chassis (for reference in case you don't know):
*Mk1*: Golf (Rabbit) / Jetta / Cabriolet / Caddy (Rabbit Pick-up) / Mk1 & 2 Sciroccos
*Mk2*: Golf / Jetta / Corrado
*Mk3*: Golf / Jetta / Cabrio
*Mk4*: Golf / Jetta / GTI / Beetle / Audi TT
*Mk5*: Golf / Jetta / GTI / Audi A3 / ?


_Modified by vwsr2cool at 11:49 AM 8-11-2005_


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: Which Vw chassis was or is the best all around? (vanaguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vanaguy* »_Uh, why isn't the T1 an option?

right on http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
these guys are all high.








put the same power in any of these chassis and the t1 will own them all, on the dragstrip of course. 


_Modified by water&air at 4:36 PM 8-11-2005_


----------



## vwgtipowr (Aug 26, 2002)

*Re: Which Vw chassis was or is the best all around? (water&air)*

I have owned all mk1-mk4 chassis cars. Have not driven the mk5 yet, so I may not be qualified to vote, but my favorite of the ones I have owned was the MK2.
I think the difference that seperates it from the others was the great balance it had of road feel/handling/comfort/performance for street driving.
It had a little of everything. Don't get me wrong whenever I go on a long trip we always take the mk4, but I do drive my 2.0 16v 120 miles a day. Granted I'm hating it right now for fuel injection issues that I can't solve.


----------



## syncro87 (Apr 24, 2000)

*Re: Which Vw chassis was or is the best all around? (euro4-DoOr)*

No B2? My Quantum Syncro is offended and sulking in the driveway.
Kidding.
A2


----------



## RabbitJockey (Nov 25, 2004)

for a daily driver the mk3 is the best. but when it comes to performance the a1 chassis is untouchable, you can put any of the motors in from the other generations and just destroy the generation it came from. the a2's aren't bad but they're heavier. a1 all the way. scirocco rabbit jetta.


----------



## 550spyder2276 (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: Which Vw chassis was or is the best all around? (ABD Jetta II)*

Amen!!! I second that and triple that. The 92 16V was the last VW ever made. The rest of their cars are better used for a boat anchor for the titanic. TANKS


----------



## 550spyder2276 (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: Which Vw chassis was or is the best all around? (UTAmex)*

HEY UTAMEX -Nice attitude. You will win lots of friends with that friend. Angry man...







Too bad people like you hang on on Vortex.


_Modified by 550spyder2276 at 6:26 AM 8-16-2005_


----------



## Jettavr666 (Dec 5, 2000)

*Re: Which Vw chassis was or is the best all around? (550spyder2276)*

I know alot of people on here love the older VW chassis for their lightweight, but really a MKV would kill most of them in performance terms, even with their weight.


----------



## RabbitJockey (Nov 25, 2004)

wheres that movie of a rabbit killing an r32 when you need it.


----------



## TC38 (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: Which Vw chassis was or is the best all around? (lazydog108)*

>
_Quote, originally posted by *lazydog108* »_If we're talking about chassis, then it should be a question of A1, A2, A3, A4. All this mark junk is about body style. ...

That said, what chassis belongs to what vehicles or body styles? I assume that the word "chassis" is used loosly as I think that modern VW's are unit construction.


----------



## xradox (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: Which Vw chassis was or is the best all around? (euro4-DoOr)*

given the above I would definatly choose the mk2 but all of them don't even come close to the corrado chassis I would say the corrado chassis is the best vw ever produced http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RabbitJockey (Nov 25, 2004)

*Re: Which Vw chassis was or is the best all around? (xradox)*

i would agree with you but rados are fat. mk4s weigh a full 1000lbs more than an mk1, a rado is 800 more, looks like mk2s weigh around 2200 pounds so they're about 200 pounds more than an mk1. ok so mk2s aren't that much heavier, but the mk1s lighter ant it looks so much better, there really isn't a big enough of a difference between the 2 to say which is better other wise, so since imo since the mk1 is lighter its better. plus i think they look alot better


----------

